# Thumper



## hannahbean (Sep 9, 2014)

I found him at 12:00 pm this summer my brother thought it was a cat cuz we have a lot of strays by use so then I went to go see if it was a cat. So I go over by him and he just sits there I pick him up and he was full of ticks and skinny. So I took him home and cleaned him up and now he's good as new he's a heathy guy. 





~ BO ~


----------



## madisonl702 (Oct 12, 2014)

Aww! Such a nice rescue story!


----------



## JBun (Oct 12, 2014)

What a cute bun! Well done for saving him


----------



## madisonl702 (Oct 13, 2014)

Send more pics!! He is a cutie!!


----------



## hannahbean (Dec 4, 2014)

madisonl702 said:


> Send more pics!! He is a cutie!!




I wish I could but I didn't have the extra money to keep him and so I had to get rid of him! 


~ BO ~


----------



## hannahbean (Dec 4, 2014)

madisonl702 said:


> Send more pics!! He is a cutie!!




I wish I could but I didn't have the extra money to keep him and so I had to get rid of him! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1417722211.736242.jpg



~ BO ~


----------

